# 2012 Preseason....its started



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Swenson truck load of MDV spreaders


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Your going to be taking alot of pictures this summer if you have trucks rolling in this early


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

We like to get the orders in as quick as possible. Believe me, this year wont be near as many pictures as the last couple have been with the lack of winter we had


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

And a load of 2.0 yard electrics....


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

[email protected];1475827 said:


> We like to get the orders in as quick as possible. Believe me, this year wont be near as many pictures as the last couple have been with the lack of winter we had


Does that mean you are sitting on some inventory from the last set of pictures you posted. I remember that thread.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Not much really....from Sept-Dec we had a record year


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Yikes...pre-mature for me


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

I am glad biz was good 4 u


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Western and Buyers this waiting for us this morning


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

NO SHPE 2250'S? WTF lol..


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Grassman09;1478258 said:


> NO SHPE 2250'S? WTF lol..


Got some already...didnt snap pics cause they sent in enclosed van trailer


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Boy you must of got a lot more snow then we did cause we're sitting on a ton of stuff left over from last year. We can ship some up your way if needed...lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Lol we had no plowable snow here either


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Western yesterday...mostly parts and some moldboards....not much









And Boss today...nothing new except the 7.6 VXTs came in


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

The shop/ yard has to be just packed full with inventory!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Not yet its not


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Been busy, missed some pictures as well, sorry guys. We are almost ready for winter...


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Just about ready...


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)




----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Dang! That is pretty cool! Thumbs Up
Any cool projects in the shop at the moment?


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Nothing really cool, replacing some lift gates for the beer man...


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

That is an impressive inventory my friend.


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Wish we had somebody around here w/ half of that. Looks like your ready.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

thats is alot of stock!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Thanks guys...the boss learned a long time ago...if its coming down, people dont want to wait for something to come in. Cant sell it if you dont have it


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

This is making me excited for winter! If we have one this year.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

Hey jim what do you think of a dxt on a c6500 dump? I know id have the fun job of fabbing the brackets. Whats the price on them anyway


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Does the beerman pay you in cases of beer?? That would be worth more then money to me.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

The guys wish he would pay us in beer lol


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

[email protected];1478419 said:


> Got some already...didnt snap pics cause they sent in enclosed van trailer


Nice. Its a good unit. Big but good. The wiring and controller in enormous.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Yes they hit a home run with the shpe 2250 for sure


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Got some fresh Swensons in yesterday and today...


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Yup, I think we are about readypayup


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Looks like a ton of gas engines. Thought the trend was headed towards all electric ?


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

We have a good amount of electrics as well, there are still alot of guys that feel more comfy with gas, they can be worked on ect...if an electric motor dies, its dead, no work really to be done. I believe since most landscapers also do snow and ice, and all of the mowers ect use same type of motors, they are more familiar with them.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

Thats quite the inventory you guys have there jim.


----------



## CSLC (Jan 16, 2008)

Are you guys running a special on the boss wings again?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Love seeing all the pictures Jim. Do you guys sell many trip edge plows?


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

We sell some Mercer, but mostly around here its full trips.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

How many plows per year do you guys sell?


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

:salute:Hmmm... a few


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

-1 from the ESI lot!
Quick assembly on the steel VXT, just have to put on the snow deflector. Poly VXT got a fluid change and greased


----------

